# Helix P6 DSP MK2



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Guys

Looking for some opinions on the Helix P6... 

How does the SQ compare to? I mean is it comparable to the Helix Comp amps? Is it better? 

Has anyone switched over from highly regarded Class AB amps to the Helix and preferred the Helix? 

I can get a P6 BNIB for a decent price - but I can also get the Helix DSP Pro for a good price as well and use my existing Class AB amps with it? 

Should I just stick with the Pro and the Class AB amps or do the Helix? 

Your thoughts....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

comes down to space.

mine is serving me well.

if you can fit amps + dsp, do that... if you want it all in one package for a small space, do the p six.

as for audible difference - you'd have to test for yourself.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

*i will say that i competed at finals with my p6 against cars with much higher end equipment and placed very competitively with them. i was 2 points off from a car with all sinfoni amps... and in the 3x i beat that same car...and a car w/ brax matrix amps.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

benny z said:


> *i will say that i competed at finals with my p6 against cars with much higher end equipment and placed very competitively with them. i was 2 points off from a car with all sinfoni amps... and in the 3x i beat that same car...and a car w/ brax matrix amps.




How would you describe the way it sounds? I know a lot comes down to tuning but the raw sound without fiddling compared to a decent AB amp..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Elektra said:


> How would you describe the way it sounds? I know a lot comes down to tuning but the raw sound without fiddling compared to a decent AB amp..


i don't know. i've never sat down and just compared it against other amps on a bench. that's not the way i use my car audio equipment. 

it does not leave me thinking "oh, i wish i had a high end a/b amp in here". it does everything i need it to do for my purposes. nothing is lacking for my needs.

some things to note based on my experiences...

- definitely engage "SPL mode" vs "SQ mode" - it changes the output levels pretty drastically. SQ mode left me wishing it had more output...after switching it to SPL mode i have no desire for more output. idk why it even has an "SQ" mode, as i hear no difference in quality between the modes...just output.

- you cannot bridge any of the channels. from my understanding it is actually a 12ch amplifier bridged to 6 internally.

- you will probably want to increase the gain, even tho they say not to for a 4v signal.

- it gets really freakin' hot. that said i've played it hard on long road trips and have never had it shut itself down even in a confined space.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

benny z said:


> i don't know. i've never sat down and just compared it against other amps on a bench. that's not the way i use my car audio equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Strange that it gets hot... although I believe good amps get hot! 

Do you think if I installed it behind the side panels in the trunk it would be fine? 

The idea in using this amp is that you can hide everything due to the size...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes, it’ll be fine behind a side panel. 

Here’s a local friend of mine’s...










Yes, it’s cut out to display, but the fins are behind the panel. 

Also, here’s a video of mine...you can see how little airspace is around it in the cubby below the center seat. 

https://youtu.be/vLSTj-vt4QI


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

benny z said:


> Yes, it’ll be fine behind a side panel.
> 
> Here’s a local friend of mine’s...
> 
> ...




That’s a awesome install... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

benny z said:


> - definitely engage "SPL mode" vs "SQ mode" - it changes the output levels pretty drastically. SQ mode left me wishing it had more output...after switching it to SPL mode i have no desire for more output. idk why it even has an "SQ" mode, as i hear no difference in quality between the modes...just output.


I was unaware those had such "mode" settings.

Makes me wonder why the other separate Helix amps don't get any mention, such as the D Four or D Four etc.


----------



## drsaab (Jun 9, 2017)

Babs said:


> I was unaware those had such "mode" settings.
> 
> Makes me wonder why the other separate Helix amps don't get any mention, such as the D Four or D Four etc.


Yes, how do you switch between these modes?


----------



## banshee28 (Mar 23, 2006)

benny z said:


> - definitely engage "SPL mode" vs "SQ mode" - it changes the output levels pretty drastically. SQ mode left me wishing it had more output...after switching it to SPL mode i have no desire for more output. idk why it even has an "SQ" mode, as i hear no difference in quality between the modes...just output.


 So, I think the reason for these 2 modes is simply the SQ mode will limit any clipping when detected. However I question that partially since even though I am not sending a clipped signal (Android BT to Audioengine B1) and at very low volume levels not anywhere close to clipping, and the SPL setting is always much louder like mentioned!

I currently have mine with SQ for ch 1-4 and SPL for midbass 5-6. I may change that soon, but for now the levels are ok. I think if gains are set right and there is never a clipped signal from the input, SPL mode should be fine.

Do you know if the outputs can be set to the highest (+5 I think) with no clipping?

As to the OP, yes I think the SQ is great and I cant tell any real diff between my old A/B Arc amps I used in the past, so I say go for it!


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks Guys if there SQ is comparable and is decent given the size and output of the amp and the DSP it’s a great solution to stealth setup where space for kids bags etc and wife’s bags take up most of the space..

I may give this a try as it’s about $200 more than the DSP pro 

I’ll still get the DSP PRO for the other car as I do have 2 Directors already


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

See! There ya go. Buy it, do your own testing, and report back. I think you’ll be happy.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

benny z said:


> See! There ya go. Buy it, do your own testing, and report back. I think you’ll be happy.




I think I might just do that.... besides I know anything Helix makes is not going to be a bad product and even if it’s not quite as good as a AB amp it should be miles better than what I have in the car already...

Maybe I’ll also get that SPL amp they have for the sub... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Elektra said:


> I think I might just do that.... besides I know anything Helix makes is not going to be a bad product and even if it’s not quite as good as a AB amp it should be miles better than what I have in the car already...
> 
> Maybe I’ll also get that SPL amp they have for the sub...
> 
> ...




The spxl? It’s a good amp, too. But - it’s got a loud fan on it... not sure what vehicle it’s going in...if it’s a car with a trunk it’ll be fine. If it’s a hatchback you’ll hear the fan when it’s otherwise quiet in the car. You could interrupt the fan with a switch up front if you’re sitting still in the car and want to turn the fan off.

But it’s a super powerful sub amp!


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

benny z said:


> The spxl? It’s a good amp, too. But - it’s got a loud fan on it... not sure what vehicle it’s going in...if it’s a car with a trunk it’ll be fine. If it’s a hatchback you’ll hear the fan when it’s otherwise quiet in the car. You could interrupt the fan with a switch up front if you’re sitting still in the car and want to turn the fan off.
> 
> But it’s a super powerful sub amp!




I have a BMW sedan so I think it’s fine - can this amp also be hidden? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Ah yes, should be fine in a BMW trunk. 

We installed one in this car under a false floor.


----------



## Naptownsoldier1488 (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm running a helix spxl 1000 to two audiofrog gb12d4 in a hatchback never had a problem with the fans super nice amp I'm all so running the psix mk2 and love it best amp and dsp for the money u will be very happy


----------



## TerryGreen5986 (Jun 23, 2017)

I didn’t find the piece typical for someone wanting to run more than 6 channels, like subwoofer and/or rear fill. It’s pretty “limiting” for $1500 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

TerryGreen5986 said:


> I didn’t find the piece typical for someone wanting to run more than 6 channels, like subwoofer and/or rear fill. It’s pretty “limiting” for $1500
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it has processed sub out, so you could run your front and rear fill and add a sub amp and never miss a beat.


----------



## Firefighter9 (Sep 23, 2015)

miniSQ said:


> it has processed sub out, so you could run your front and rear fill and add a sub amp and never miss a beat.


Just got a hell of a deal on one with the director and this is my plan. One question. Can it accept 12 awg speaker wire? Crutchfield says 16 awg, but I didn’t know if I could make 12 work since that is what is already ran.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Firefighter9 said:


> Just got a hell of a deal on one with the director and this is my plan. One question. Can it accept 12 awg speaker wire? Crutchfield says 16 awg, but I didn’t know if I could make 12 work since that is what is already ran.


For the speaker output channels it can take 12 ga speaker wire. 

But the the little molex plugs for the speaker level "inputs" if that is how you intend on getting a signal to it will take 18-20 ga wire.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

So I bought mine today... With the Matrix ML 3..









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

nice. are you going to try to put the 3s in the oem door locations?


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

benny z said:


> nice. are you going to try to put the 3s in the oem door locations?


I don't know really - its either stock locations or on the A-pillars 

Can't believe how tiny this amp is - really surprised me it's like twice the size of the pro DSP...

This presents a lot of install opportunities 

How would you install the ML3 I have ordered the ML1 and ML6P just waiting on the price 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

not sure. depends on if you want to keep it all stock looking or not. i'm not sure if the 3s will fit depth-wise... i'm curious to know if you try it!

curious why you chose the phase plug version of the 6 if it's going to be strictly for mid bass?

i'm REALLY happy with the match dvc bmw-specific 8s in our 535i.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

benny z said:


> not sure. depends on if you want to keep it all stock looking or not. i'm not sure if the 3s will fit depth-wise... i'm curious to know if you try it!
> 
> curious why you chose the phase plug version of the 6 if it's going to be strictly for mid bass?
> 
> i'm REALLY happy with the match dvc bmw-specific 8s in our 535i.


Yeah I am thinking I should change it to the non PP version...

Don't really know the difference apart from that the PP has a better midrange reproduction and better off axis response not sure if the bass part is different as the specs don't suggest anything 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

dust cap version will almost always put out more midbass for midbass-only application. there's more surface area. phase plug version is generally better when needed for midrange duty.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

...but really... get the match 8s.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

benny z said:


> dust cap version will almost always put out more midbass for midbass-only application. there's more surface area. phase plug version is generally better when needed for midrange duty.


Ok great I'll change it.. Need to also tell them to add the grilles for the drivers as well...

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

benny z said:


> ...but really... get the match 8s.


I also have the Utopia 13w pair which I could also use under the seat for more bass if I want to avoid having a sub 

But I do have a JBL W12GTI MKii as well But I dunno if I want to use it or not 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

I have not felt the need to add a dedicated sub with the Match 8s. They’re highly effective down to about 30hz.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

benny z said:


> I have not felt the need to add a dedicated sub with the Match 8s. They’re highly effective down to about 30hz.


Well lets see I need to use what I have as well I just bought the Utopias so I need to use them or they will be a waste 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

If you have them, why buy the matrix 6? 

I’ll bet you sell everything before you install anyway 

I’m worried about airspace in the oem 8 location for another driver. The Match 8s are designed to use that incredibly small space. They’re flat as a pancake.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

benny z said:


> If you have them, why buy the matrix 6?
> 
> I’ll bet you sell everything before you install anyway
> 
> I’m worried about airspace in the oem 8 location for another driver. The Match 8s are designed to use that incredibly small space. They’re flat as a pancake.


Lol... I hope I'll install these - there is a thought that I can use the 13ws instead of the ML 6D just get the tweeter? 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Read one review of someone running the P Six with the new P Two amp with great results.. Looks like a really cool setup to run 8 channels (3-way front stage maybe) with dual subs run by the P Two.. That's quite an interesting big-power 2-channel amp. 2x280 into 4ohms. Also if you have the HEC on the P Six with optical output, you can send optical direct to the P Two (processed by the P Six I think). Same looks and footprint.. Two boxes, whole system including subs powered well.

https://www.audiotec-fischer.de/en/helix/amplifiers/p-two


----------



## banshee28 (Mar 23, 2006)

I was looking into this exact same setup. The P2 is expensive but seems like a perfect match for the P6


----------



## Brules (Sep 22, 2017)

My P Six and P2 are being installed now, will run one 10” 2 ohm DVC sub. Will be running all optical from HU to P2. Will post pics and review next weekend when it’s playing.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Babs said:


> Read one review of someone running the P Six with the new P Two amp with great results.. Looks like a really cool setup to run 8 channels (3-way front stage maybe) with dual subs run by the P Two.. That's quite an interesting big-power 2-channel amp. 2x280 into 4ohms. Also if you have the HEC on the P Six with optical output, you can send optical direct to the P Two (processed by the P Six I think). Same looks and footprint.. Two boxes, whole system including subs powered well.
> 
> https://www.audiotec-fischer.de/en/helix/amplifiers/p-two


It looks nice but the channels can't be bridged I don't think it has enough juice for a JBL for instance 

If it was bridgedable I would say it's great option with the P6

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

You can run each channel to a dvc sub.

Even the P SIX is plenty for my two 12s. I run them at 2 ohm.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Are people using those bmw 8s with the bmw plastic boxes in non bmw cars?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

dcfis said:


> Are people using those bmw 8s with the bmw plastic boxes in non bmw cars?




Idk? *shrug*

It would probably be easier to just build a box?


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

And you are doing so well in SQ with just those and no subs or is that a different car?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

dcfis said:


> And you are doing so well in SQ with just those and no subs or is that a different car?




This is in my wife’s car...

It did compete in MECA one event this year tho, and took first over a friend of mine (who’s still pretty salty about it ).


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

benny z said:


> This is in my wife’s car...
> 
> It did compete in MECA one event this year tho, and took first over a friend of mine (who’s still pretty salty about it ).


Whats the setup in the bmw?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Elektra said:


> Whats the setup in the bmw?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk




Stupid simple. It’s all the plug and play match stuff. Match PP 82 DSP, the BMW dual voice coil 8s, and the Match front door speakers. The Match amp runs everything including the rear channels for the backup sensor sounds, etc.

I’ve got a thread for it here somewhere.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

I’ll add my local shop did another 5er just like ours this summer also, but with a PP 86 DSP and they also added the Helix SPXL 1000 and a pair of Clarus 12s. That car freakin jams. Makes me want to upgrade to the PP 86. The 82 does not have a gain pot and I want a bit more out of it. The 86 with better gain adjustment got much louder overall ignoring the subs.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

benny z said:


> Stupid simple. It’s all the plug and play match stuff. Match PP 82 DSP, the BMW dual voice coil 8s, and the Match front door speakers. The Match amp runs everything including the rear channels for the backup sensor sounds, etc.
> 
> I’ve got a thread for it here somewhere.


Which bmw is it? 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

2010 535


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

benny z said:


> 2010 535


F10? Or E60?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Elektra said:


> It looks nice but the channels can't be bridged I don't think it has enough juice for a JBL for instance
> 
> If it was bridgedable I would say it's great option with the P6
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk






benny z said:


> You can run each channel to a dvc sub.
> 
> Even the P SIX is plenty for my two 12s. I run them at 2 ohm.



Yeah I wonder. I think it’s easy to judge these little helix class-D’s by their size. P Six has 120w x 4. That’s rather stout, compared even to a big amp like a Z-LX rated at 150 x 4 or some of the Mosconi’s at 100w ratings, just for random examples. 

Makes me wonder if these class-D’s are the same Watts. Hehe. I know.. Silly. But it’s really difficult to fathom that tiny case has a serious DSP AND six channels of 120w @ 4ohms. And actually good clean watts to boot. And I think they even backed off a smidge on the mk2 didn’t they?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Babs said:


> Yeah I wonder. I think it’s easy to judge these little helix class-D’s by their size. P Six has 120w x 4. That’s rather stout, compared even to a big amp like a Z-LX rated at 150 x 4 or some of the Mosconi’s at 100w ratings, just for random examples.
> 
> Makes me wonder if these class-D’s are the same Watts. Hehe. I know.. Silly. But it’s really difficult to fathom that tiny case has a serious DSP AND six channels of 120w @ 4ohms. And actually good clean watts to boot. And I think they even backed off a smidge on the mk2 didn’t they?
> 
> ...


Well I wanna test mine to see how it compares to my AB amps in terms of output and SQ 

My biggest gripe with Class D is that you can hear the difference compared to a AB amp

It was a interesting test between my home onkyo amp which is a pretty high end model completely sucked compared to my car amp which was a AB amp 

You could hear how the onkyo struggled when the Audison excelled 

But the tech in these Helix amps seems to be more than just Class D - supposed to sound like a Class AB amp which would be interesting to hear.

Which is the sole reason I bought the amp - I already have 6 channels of AB amps at home I was actually going to pick up a DSP PRO and I changed my mind at the last second at the agents 

So I ordered a MKii pro and 2 USB inputs I already have 2 Directors so I figured one car will be PROii with AB amps the other I'll try this Helix and compare between the 2 

The one car will be HV Venti , PROii and Utopia kit 7 plus crossblock and Thesis DUE 

Other car will be Helix P6 with Brax Matrix 3 way active and maybe a Soundstream Rubicon 1002 or Reference 1000sx - can't decide between the 2

Both cars most probably run the JBL W12GTI subs as I have 2 but I might get those Match 8's and lose the JBL and run a more stealth setup 

So when you open the boot all you will see is the soundstream amp running the Match 8's P6 running the Matrix 3 way hidden 

Lots to consider 



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

I know the crossblocks are awesome but why the proii then?


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

dcfis said:


> I know the crossblocks are awesome but why the proii then?


Basically for Eq TA and oem interface into my BMW and also for the USB input and 8v output 

I also have the Sony But I am going to struggle to find a home for it ... Maybe with the P6 setup I can squeeze it in the dash somewhere 

Since I have the HV I wanna use the crossblock to control the speakers with fewer amps use the PROii to control the rest

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

So ta through the crossblock in a biamp configuration?


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

dcfis said:


> So ta through the crossblock in a biamp configuration?


Not going to biamp use only 2 channels DSP PRO to sort out everything best it can and leave it 



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naptownsoldier1488 (Jul 9, 2016)

Some times less is more hec usb to psix straight digital very low noise floor to my ears sounds as good as my mosconi a class I had be for a lot less coast and fits under my front seat to boot never had a problem getting loud and staying clean what ever they did with this class d they hit a home run miles a head of the jl hd stuff


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Naptownsoldier1488 said:


> Some times less is more hec usb to psix straight digital very low noise floor to my ears sounds as good as my mosconi a class I had be for a lot less coast and fits under my front seat to boot never had a problem getting loud and staying clean what ever they did with this class d they hit a home run miles a head of the jl hd stuff



That’s impressive if it hung with or exceeded what an A Class puts out for SQ. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Naptownsoldier1488 (Jul 9, 2016)

Agreed that's why I'm so happy with it and no grain in the upper end like in the jl hd amps they do get alil warm but that's to be expected the class a u could cook and egg on I had theme in two different builds so take it with a grain of salt but with the mosconi I had to upgrade my alternator and do big 3 with the psix it's all stock and no signs of power draw even with the helix spxl1000 running 1 ohm


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Naptownsoldier1488 said:


> ...with the mosconi I had to upgrade my alternator and do big 3



That’s my fear since there’s a fairly good chance I’ll end up with an A Class, an AS200.4 and Zero3. In which case I’ll have to go bigger on the wiring and probably look into a better alternator as well. Yikes.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Naptownsoldier1488 (Jul 9, 2016)

Yea u will have to upgrade I got the dc power alternator biggest they had for Honda witch for some reason Honda ones were more money than any outher one makes no since lol but after I did that voltage was rock solid I had 2 mosconi class a and one as 200.2 for the esotar 3way front stage and I was running a jl hd1200 for 2 esotar 1200s all in a 2009 civic now i got the audiofrog gb 3 way an 2 gb12d4 off the spxl1000 and psix in a 2017 vw gti and I couldn't be happier way less money and sounds just as good to my ears


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

I have a pair of the P Six MKii.. one in each of my rides. My truck has a P six and P Two.. they look identical in size.. can make for a pretty install. I went from Zapco LX amps to these and there was a noticeable power loss... especially on midbass but I had 500x2 on my Dyns lol. I ended up ditching the Dyns for some AD W800neo which have proven to be easier to drive. For me the P Six get's pretty loud but not what it once was. As far as sound I am impressed. They don't sound like the LX but they are still very detailed. They are better than the STSQ zapco line.. I had that as a loaner. The P Six mkii is stable.. I jammed it for over 5 hours on a trip few days ago without a single issue. Overall im very happy and it's so compact.. my install is 1/3 the size it once was. and I don't feel like I have 1/3 of the power. It may not be as strong as the LX amps but it's still very satisfying on output. The LX would go beyond would I could handle for more than a few minutes.. not truly needed. I have the USB module in each of mine as well. I think I will keep these for many years.


----------



## Naptownsoldier1488 (Jul 9, 2016)

Ya going from 500/2 to 120 is a good jump down sensitivity is the key why I went with the gb40 from the gb25 for something that fits under my front seat it's pretty mind blowing


----------



## glide 1 (Mar 26, 2006)

Looking for help with the Psix and PC Tools software.

I have a simple 2way + sub setup running off of this amp. Initial routing, gains, and xovers settings are set and working fine. 

My problem is that i can not adjust the "phase" slider in increments of 11.5deg. I can only flip the phase 180deg in the "time" window. It is possible to move the slider for the sub channels E and F though, but not for channels A, B, C or D.

Is there a setting/window I have to be on, or need to enable for me to be able to adjust the slider?

Thanks in advance.

Galen S.

Edit: I am running the 4.20b software and have re installed it twice. Still not able to highlight or move the slider.


----------



## crxsir121 (Oct 18, 2006)

drsaab said:


> Yes, how do you switch between these modes?


What he said. How do you switch between SQ and SPL modes? Just picked up a P SIX.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

It’s in the settings, on the same page as the controller setup - I *think*


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

glide 1 said:


> Looking for help with the Psix and PC Tools software.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don’t think you can for the non-sub channels. You shouldn’t anyway... use delay on the main speakers.


----------



## glide 1 (Mar 26, 2006)

benny z said:


> I don’t think you can for the non-sub channels. You shouldn’t anyway... use delay on the main speakers.


So there is no option to adjust phase between high (ch A,B) and low mid (C,D)? i would have thought it would be possible/useful.

Yes i'm using delay at the moment, but would i get essentially the same results?


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

glide 1 said:


> Looking for help with the Psix and PC Tools software.
> 
> I have a simple 2way + sub setup running off of this amp. Initial routing, gains, and xovers settings are set and working fine.
> 
> ...


IIRC, partial phase adjustments need to be pinned to a high pass crossover. I use this feature on my mids and tweets. (Channels c-f for me on a dsp pro mk2)

One trick I learned last year: add 2-3ms delay to all your channels, so you can “back up” or “negative time” a driver, like if your sub is too close.


----------



## crxsir121 (Oct 18, 2006)

benny z said:


> It’s in the settings, on the same page as the controller setup - I *think*


Cool, I'll look around for it


----------



## glide 1 (Mar 26, 2006)

glide 1 said:


> Looking for help with the Psix and PC Tools software.
> 
> I have a simple 2way + sub setup running off of this amp. Initial routing, gains, and xovers settings are set and working fine.
> 
> ...



Reached out to Nick (SkizeR) about this and is now sorted.
Turns out i made a mistake assigning my output chain on the dropdown menu in the I/O page.

I am now able to adjust the phase between high mids in relation to the low mids. Note that only the highs can be adjusted (sliders move), low mids not.
Thank you nadams5755, i see now what you meant.

Now proper tuning starts.

Again, a big thank you to Nick for this.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Just a reminder.. that phase slider is not a standard phase adjustment. It's a first order all pass filter that is placed somewhere in the passband in relation to the crossover. That's what the "degrees" are for. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## glide 1 (Mar 26, 2006)

SkizeR said:


> Just a reminder.. that phase slider is not a standard phase adjustment. It's a first order all pass filter that is placed somewhere in the passband in relation to the crossover. That's what the "degrees" are for.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks. reading up and trying to understand this now.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Just tested mine today must say for such a small amp its ridiculously good 

Its a very accomplished sounding amp and I tested it against my AB amp and it came up trumps 

Considering the size it opens the door for a very stealth install and still have a seriously good SQ system 

Must say I am very pleased I took a chance on it...

Now all they need to do is bring out a mono amp with some grunt at 4ohms 

I think I saw a P One coming?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Shhhhh!!! Not everyone needs to know it’s so good. Secret weapons should be kept secret.


----------



## Firefighter9 (Sep 23, 2015)

I just installed mine yesterday and love it. However I got it used off eBay and it looks like one of the screws on the speaker terminal is cross threaded. I can’t get it to fully back out or fully tighten it down. Any suggestions on getting it out?


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

benny z said:


> Shhhhh!!! Not everyone needs to know it’s so good. Secret weapons should be kept secret.


Lol... I am totally sold on these Ultra HD amps 

I won't say a thing...

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Firefighter9 said:


> I just installed mine yesterday and love it. However I got it used off eBay and it looks like one of the screws on the speaker terminal is cross threaded. I can’t get it to fully back out or fully tighten it down. Any suggestions on getting it out?


Might have to drill it out 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Elektra said:


> Lol... I am totally sold on these Ultra HD amps
> 
> I won't say a thing...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk




It’s even better when you use the HEC USB DAC.

But don’t tell everyone.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

benny z said:


> It’s even better when you use the HEC USB DAC.
> 
> But don’t tell everyone.


I tested mine with the Sony so I am waiting for prices on some other stuff from Audiotec so I will be ordering the usb input as well

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naptownsoldier1488 (Jul 9, 2016)

The hec usb works amazing on mine love


----------

